
Lisp Web Framework: Kanamit  - rglullis
http://www.kanamitweb.net/
======
sigstoat
clearly an april fool's joke making the rounds late.

------
icey
Their webpage is TERRIBLE. I'll have to check it out when it works. I can't
get to anything other than the front page and the "About us" page.

~~~
rglullis
Source is here: <http://www.kanamitweb.net/kwf1.0.0.tar.bz2>

------
Hexstream
Their front page reads like a pompous ad. Why can't people simply describe
their product and let it speak for itself if it's so great? (or maybe it's
not)

Here's a better version, IMO:

"The Kanamit Web Framework provides a templating engine and a persistence
mechanism that runs on [list of supported relational databases].

This web framework leverages the power of Lisp well. We have developed a
library that comprises many real-world usage scenarios. It's portable across
lisp implementations. We got it running on several flavors of Lisp on Linux,
FreeBSD, Solaris, Mac OS X and we are currently porting it to our faithful
Symbolics 3600. We even got it running inside Emacs 22.

You should get a decent development environment. Emacs 22, Slime and GNU-Lisp
are what we use, but if you really want to use Eclipse (some people compare it
to Emacs) it should work.

You can also order our book here. It took a while to write, but we wanted it
ready for the public launch of our project."

~~~
rbanffy
I am sorry. We have already given up building the site and were ready to let
the idea wait for another year, but then our co-prankster, who didn't read the
e-mails where we communicated our decision to postpone, called us on the phone
and said the press-release was already on its way to tech publications all
around. Then I had about one hour to write all the text you see in the cover,
a couple news items excepted, while my other co-prankster was buying the
domain, setting up hosting and uploading the HTML skeleton and designing the
logo. I was sitting in a café waiting to pick up my wife while I banged this
page.

From that OMFG moment, the denial-anger cycle that followed, to uploading the
last touches, we made it all in about three hours.

We will plan better for next April. I promise.

BTW, the Slashdot submission is still pending. We may even be able to see it
re-boom in a couple days.

~~~
rbanffy
"we had alreaday"... That's what you get when you are writing this late into
the night.

~~~
D_T
So when will Kanamit be up and running?

~~~
rbanffy
Well... You know that all the major hard to do components of our little
imaginary framework already exist: there already is a Lisp-based web server
that could handle HTTP requests (we assume it would stand behind a cache such
as Varnish) and there must be at least a good few RDBMS persistence mechanisms
for Lisp by now. As for the template engine, I would tend to go for something
like ZPT (Zope Page Templates) as mixing code in the presentation layer does
not hit me as particularly fancy. AFAIK, there is no implementation in Lisp,
so, it would have to be done. For the rest, the glue connecting the HTTP to
the persisted objects, it would be rather easy to do patterning after Rails or
Django.

So, I think if we decided to really do it, even without full dedication, we
could have it ready for release in about a year.

And it would be cool to launch it on April 1st.

~~~
Hexstream
Personally I wouldn't risk announcing anything that's not a joke within 24
hours of April 1st...

~~~
radu_floricica
Gmail? :)

------
asolove
Major bug on SBCL. Line 4423 currently reads:

    
    
      ))
    

for portability purposes, it should read:

    
    
      #+(and :cltl2 (not (or :cmu :clisp :sbcl)))
       ))

~~~
rbanffy
Sorry. We will fix it ASAP.

Must have escaped out build tests. Won't happen again. ;-)

------
sohail
Uh, this is a scam right?

~~~
KirinDave
Evidently. I don't know why they bothered with any code at all let alone the
dotimes stuff. Anyone who could get that code to run wouldn't be fooled.

------
aggieben
where's the screencast and documentation?

